# Seagull natural elements CW mini jumbo heart of wild cherry



## derickkenny24 (Aug 8, 2020)

Hey everyone! Just found this forum! I recently acquired a seagull
Natural elements CW mini jumbo heart of wild cherry. Nicest guitar I’ve owned! Any input on it? Is it a quantity guitar?


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome. It's beautiful. and I'd call it a quality guitar.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

A student of mine has a Simon & Patrick Natural Elements folk-size with a cutaway - different dimensions and headstock, but same materials and craftsmanship - it's a great guitar!


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

I got 2 seagulls........fine guitars


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

2 Seagulls and an A&L here. Great guitars


----------



## kitkatjoe (Jan 16, 2017)

Seagulls are very impressive guitars. I love mine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

